# Las armas las carga el diablo



## splurge

Hola, debido a lo peligroso que son las armas, hay una expresión que dice "las armas las carga el diablo", pues sólo sirven para matar o generar divisiones y guerras. 

¿cómo diríais eso en inglés "las armas las carga el diablo"? 

The weapons are loaded by the devil??

Regards.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Yes, splurge, that is totally right. There are expressions that can be literally translated. Don't be afraid to do that, and then check for their meaning. If they have that meaning in English they can be used and will be totally understood. This doesn't happen much, because of the nature of languages, but it happens. This is a case in point.
Satan  / The Devil = Satanás / El Diablo.
To load a gun (or a weapon)= Cargar una pistola.
By whom is it loaded? = Quién es el que la carga?.
El Diablo= The Devil.


----------



## iribela

La expresión 'las armas las carga el diablo' siempre la he oído en referencia a que nunca se debe confiar en que un arma esté descargada. Es decir, aunque uno piense que no está cargada, podría estarlo. Por eso, al manejar un arma siempre hay que tener mucho cuidado.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

cómo diríais eso en inglés "las armas las carga el diablo"?
Hi, I'm just translating what he asked for. Any nuance or story behind that is ok, but It is not the question at hand.
Posters need to be sure what they want before they ask. People are using their time to help.that being said, I hope that is what splurge wanted to know. How to say that expression in English.


----------



## iribela

polyglotwannabe said:


> . ...Any nuance or story behind that is ok, but It is not the question at hand


It's not a nuance from my perspective. I'm not familiar at all with the explanation given in the OP for 'las armas las carga el diablo.' So I'm trying to determine if we are talking about the same thing before venturing a suggestion.


----------



## gengo

polyglotwannabe said:


> Yes, splurge, that is totally right.



I'm afraid I must disagree.  "The weapons are loaded by the devil" may be the correct literal translation, but that phrase makes no sense at all in English.  Splurge knew or suspected this, and that's why the question was asked.

As to the meaning mentioned by iribela, I can't think of a set phrase offhand, but I might convey that idea by saying "Always treat a weapon as if it were loaded," or "Always assume a weapon is loaded."

More context might help me give a better suggestion.


----------



## franzjekill

Se guarda un arma en la casa, un niño la toma y mata a alguien o se mata él. O entra un ladrón, toma el arma y mata a alguien de la casa. Un demente, con un arma, mata a decenas de personas. El diablo es el símbolo del mal. El diablo carga las armas. Las armas traen desgracias. En cualquiera de esos escenarios macabros cabe el dicho, con cierta cuota de superstición.


----------



## Ciprianus

En Argentina este dicho tiene una ilustrativa segunda parte:
_A las armas las carga el diablo...y la descargan los boludos. 
_
Su historia:
_Weapons are loaded by the devil = Las armas las carga el diablo_


----------



## iribela

Puede 'caber' en muchos contextos. Pero de la definición dada al principio al uso común de la frase hay una diferencia significativa.


----------



## franzjekill

iribela said:


> Pero de la definición dada al principio al uso común de la frase hay una diferencia significativa.


De más está decir que el uso común que yo le doy coincide con el que vos explicaste. Pero llevado por la duda, miré unos cuantos casos de uso en Google Books, y creo que esos tres ejemplos que di más o menos coinciden con su uso. Debe de haber factores geográficos, sospecho.


----------



## iribela

franzjekill said:


> De más está decir que el uso común que yo le doy coincide con el que vos explicaste. Pero llevado por la duda, miré unos cuantos casos de uso en Google Books, y creo que esos tres ejemplos que di más o menos coinciden con su uso. Debe de haber factores geográficos, sospecho.


Como de costumbre.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

franzjekill said:


> El diablo es el símbolo del mal.


Pienso parecido: “los malos andan con armas” (el diablo convierte a alguien bueno en malo si aquel tiene un arma en sus manos) ¿para que son las armas si uno puede atacar o defenderse sin ellas?
Yo aplico el dicho para todo tipo de arma portable (sobre todo navajas y cuchillos) porque siempre he tomado la palabra “carga”, del dicho, como “lleva” (transportar, portar, tener o andar algo). Raras veces he considerado ese “carga” como “municiones”.

Necesitamos un contexto que despeje dudas sobre el sentido que se le quiere dar al dicho, para hacer una traducción adecuada.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ciprianus said:


> Su historia:
> _Weapons are loaded by the devil = Las armas las carga el diablo_



Interesante. Gracias Ciprianus.


----------



## Elcanario

Fuente: Centro Virtual Cervantes. Refranero multilingüe.
Paremia: Las armas de fuego, cuanto más lejos, mejor.
Sinónimo: Las armas, las carga el diablo (fuente oral).
Ideas clave: peligro.
Significado: Advierte de la peligrosidad de las armas de fuego si las maneja  alguien inexperto o si su uso lleva a las consiguientes desgraciadas consecuencias.
En inglés: Weapons, the farthest, the best.
Un saludo


----------



## iribela

Elcanario said:


> Fuente: Centro Virtual Cervantes. Refranero multilingüe.
> ...Significado: Advierte de la peligrosidad de las armas de fuego si las manejas alguien inexperto o si su uso lleva a las consiguientes desgraciadas consecuencias...


Advertencia, sí, y a veces se usa en respuesta a un hecho acaecido. Incluso se puede emplear en ocasiones en que no hay armas de por medio, en sentido figurado, cuando alguien no ha sido precavido y resulta herido o perjudicado.


----------



## Amapolas

Parece que el mismísimo hilo está cargado por el diablo, en vista de todos los mensajes borrados. 

Diría que estamos en un callejón sin salida. Interesantes los aportes de Elcanario y Ciprianus, pero me da la sensación de que la frase, que es un dicho común en español, no tendría un paralelo en inglés. En el sentido de que no existe en la forma de un dicho o refrán popular. Dicho esto, creo que cualquier traducción que sea gramatical y coherente tendrá que funcionar.


----------



## gengo

Amapolas said:


> Diría que estamos en un callejón sin salida. Interesantes los aportes de Elcanario y Ciprianus, pero me da la sensación de que la frase, que es un dicho común en español, no tendría un paralelo en inglés. En el sentido de que no existe en la forma de un dicho o refrán popular. Dicho esto, creo que cualquier traducción que sea gramatical y coherente tendrá que funcionar.



I agree that there may be no set phrase in English, but if you or someone else could provide a couple of short dialogs in which the Spanish saying is used, we might be able to come up with something usable.


----------



## iribela

How about:

A- ¿En una casa donde hay tres niños no guardas las armas bajo llave?
B- Ellos ya saben que no deben tocarlas. Además, las tengo descargadas. Las balas están en otro mueble.
C- No me confiaría... Las armas las carga el diablo.

(Maybe the person forgot to check, maybe a bullet was missed while checking, maybe the kids figure out where the bullets are, etc.)


----------



## Amapolas

Or another one:

-Dice el hombre que se le disparó la pistola mientras la estaba limpiando. Que no lo mató a propósito.
-Y, ya se sabe... las armas las carga el diablo.


----------



## gengo

iribela said:


> A- ¿En una casa donde hay tres niños no guardas las armas bajo llave?
> B- Ellos ya saben que no deben tocarlas. Además, las tengo descargadas. Las balas están en otro mueble.
> C- No me confiaría... Las armas las carga el diablo.



My attempt:
-In a house with three kids you don't lock up your guns?
-They know not to touch them.  Plus, I keep them unloaded.  The bullets are in another drawer/cabinet/etc.
-I wouldn't trust that.  "Unloaded" guns kill people all the time.  [speaker may make air quotes with fingers]



Amapolas said:


> -Dice el hombre que se le disparó la pistola mientras la estaba limpiando. Que no lo mató a propósito.
> -Y, ya se sabe... las armas las carga el diablo.



-The guy says that the gun went off while he was cleaning it.  That he didn't kill him on purpose.
-Well, you know what they say about never assuming a gun is unloaded.

There are countless ways to express the idea, depending on the exact context.


----------



## iribela

gengo said:


> ...There are countless ways to express the idea, depending on the exact context.


Indeed. It would have been nice if there was an equivalent expression, but it doesn't always work that way.
Do you think a reference to Murphy's law might work, at least in some circumstances involving 'las armas las carga el diablo'?
On a side note, I have to give you high marks for your translation of my hypothetical situation, with a bonus point for the air quotes.


----------



## gengo

iribela said:


> Do you think a reference to Murphy's law might work, at least in some circumstances involving 'las armas las carga el diablo'?



Possibly.  As in, "He is very careful about making sure he leaves his gun unloaded, but you know, Murphy's Law..."



> On a side note, I have to give you high marks for your translation of my hypothetical situation, with a bonus point for the air quotes.



Viniendo de ti, eso sí que es un elogio de verdad.  Gracias.


----------



## Rodal

iribela said:


> La expresión 'las armas las carga el diablo' siempre la he oído en referencia a que nunca se debe confiar en que un arma esté descargada. Es decir, aunque uno piense que no está cargada, podría estarlo. Por eso, al manejar un arma siempre hay que tener mucho cuidado.



This is not necessarily true. The meaning points out to misfiring a gun, the person may be fully aware that the gun is loaded, yet the minute they picked up the gun they felt compelled to use it as if there was a driving force controlling your hand (the devil). ~Superstition~
Then it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy as there might be a greater chance for misfiring the gun when you believe the devil has loaded it. That's what the saying means, nothing more than superstition.

Something else to add:  People usually say this after a tragic event has happened.


----------



## VaneF

What about "Guns are evil" (so you want to be far from them)?


----------



## Rodal

VaneF said:


> What about "Guns are evil" (so you want to be far from them)?



YES, for lack of a better term I was thinking of this too, however it's not an idiomatic expression.

I was thinking of the saying: "an idle hand is the devil's tool" perhaps that could be modified into saying: "an idle gun is the devil's tool". That would be more like it.


----------



## VaneF

Even if it is not a saying or a proverb, I would think "guns are evil" as an idiomatic expression. Wouldn't you?

I hope it helps!


----------



## gengo

VaneF said:


> Even if it is not a saying or a proverb, I would think "guns are evil" as an idiomatic expression. Wouldn't you?



It sounds perfectly fine grammatically, but you would have to be VERY careful about the context in which you said that, at least in AmEn.

There seems to be considerable disagreement among the NSSs here about the meaning of the Spanish saying, so a translation would have to depend on the exact context.


----------



## VaneF

There has been some disagreement about whether "cargar" means "load" or "carry". But in both cases, it means that when accidents with guns happen it is because the devil is pulling the strings. So, guns are always dangerous, even if you think they are unloaded.


----------



## gengo

VaneF said:


> There has been some disagreement about whether "cargar" means "load" or "carry". But in both cases, it means that when accidents with guns happen it is because the devil is pulling the strings. So, guns are always dangerous, even if you think they are unloaded.



Yes, but "guns are always dangerous" is very different from "guns are evil."  Tigers are always dangerous, but I don't think many people would say they are evil.


----------



## VaneF

Weapons are dangerous because the devil is behind them.


----------



## gengo

VaneF said:


> Weapons are dangerous because the devil is behind them.



Translation often involves cultural differences, and this may be one such case.  In my English, we just don't refer to the Devil in modern usage.  If you do, you run the risk of sounding like a religious fanatic.  I therefore advise against any use of the word "devil" in this translation, unless there is some kind of religious connection.

Of course, there are sayings that date back to former times that are still in use today, such as "idle hands are the Devil's workshop," but almost nobody uses that one now, except in jest.  One that is still in use is "the Devil is in the details."  So it depends on the situation.


----------



## VaneF

Anyway, I've just found this:

But imagine living 50 years believing "all guns are loaded by the devil", "guns are evil", "guns go off unexpectedly and kill little children". 

That's the idea.


----------



## Anti_Work

No estoy de acuerdo con los que le quieren dar cualquier significado a la frase. Como bien lo explicó Iribela, esa frase trata de advertirnos que nunca confiemos en que el arma está descargada.


----------



## iribela

Rodal said:


> This is not necessarily true. The meaning points out to misfiring a gun, the person may be fully aware that the gun is loaded, yet the minute they picked up the gun they felt compelled to use it as if there was a driving force controlling your hand (the devil). ~Superstition~
> Then it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy as there might be a greater chance for misfiring the gun when you believe the devil has loaded it. That's what the saying means, nothing more than superstition.
> 
> Something else to add:  People usually say this after a tragic event has happened.



I understand that there are variations for just about every saying out there, and they tend to take on different meanings over time. That said, I'm not aware of the situation you describe being a context for the expression 'las armas las carga el diablo' (with a person fully aware of the gun being loaded and shooting because of the devil...).
The general idea behind 'las armas las carga el diablo' is that the person didn't know or didn't remember that the gun was loaded, or didn't know much about guns, and there's an accidental shooting. The expression cautions against being careless or too trusting around that danger.
If you take the phrase apart, you can see that 'cargar' as a key word. If the gun was supposedly not loaded, how did it fire? Who loaded it? Obviously, it wasn't the devil; the saying likely reflects the notion that if something horrible happens the devil must surely be behind it.

A) José está internado, gravísimo. Juan, el hermano mayor, le dio un tiro sin querer.
B) ¿Cómo pasó eso?
A) No sé, el arma había estado guardada y Juan jura y perjura que jamás la dejan cargada.
B) Ay, qué barbaridad, ¿no saben que las armas las carga el diablo?

Other examples were given earlier. Also, I don't see much of a superstition angle. It's not that you believe somehow that the devil has loaded the gun or compelled you to use it to hurt someone. It's just a way of saying that if you're taking a risk with something that dangerous the consequence could be something the devil himself would do or precipitate.

As far as people using the expression after the fact, yes. I'd mentioned that in #15.


----------



## iribela

gengo said:


> Possibly.  As in, "He is very careful about making sure he leaves his gun unloaded, but you know, Murphy's Law..."...


Thanks. And 'Law,' caps. Got it.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Si. El refrán habla de cargar con balas las armas de fuego. Yo había dicho lo contrario pero me retracto. 
Encontré un libro muy antiguo que recoge mitos y proverbios -obviamente más viejos que el libro- y hablaba de que el diablo pone las balas. 
Perdí el link y la fecha del libro, pero era de 1800 y cachito.


----------



## Rodal

iribela said:


> I understand that there are variations for just about every saying out there, and they tend to take on different meanings over time. That said, I'm not aware of the situation you describe being a context for the expression 'las armas las carga el diablo' (with a person fully aware of the gun being loaded and shooting because of the devil...).
> The general idea behind 'las armas las carga el diablo' is that the person didn't know or didn't remember that the gun was loaded.



Here where you and I agree and disagree on:

A~ that the gun went off accidentally. YES, we both agree on this.
B~ that the shooter may not know the gun was loaded. Not necessarily because many accidents happen when the shooter knows the gun was loaded and yet people still say "las armas las carga el diablo".
C~ that the shooter knows that the gun was loaded and a bullet goes off accidentally while cleaning the weapon. YES, this happens all the time and people still say "las armas las carga el diablo".

So in conclusion, you cannot say this is something people just say when they don't know the gun is loaded. It's something people say when the gun is fired accidentally (misfired).


----------



## iribela

Rodal said:


> So in conclusion, you cannot say this is something people just say when they don't know the gun is loaded. It's something people say when the gun is fired accidentally (misfired).



I don't have more to add except to say that you misquoted me by truncating what I wrote. You copied "...is that the person didn't know or didn't remember that the gun was loaded." But that sentence continues: "..., or didn't know much about guns, and there's an accidental shooting. The expression cautions against being careless or too trusting around that danger."


----------



## VaneF

Comparto estas dos citas que expresan un sentido más tradicional del proverbio

_---En cambio, a las armas las carga el diablo, dice un viejo proverbio del que no me animo a justipreciar su antiguedad, pero no conozco pueblo antiguo ni moderno que no lo haya adoptado, por lo menos en momentos de peligro, muy específicos de su desarrollo nacional. Hoy decimos lo mismo. Nos vemos obligados a la audacia de las armas pero pensando en la tristeza intrínseca que este hecho ocasiona en las conciencias herbívoras como las nuestras. _

_Tomar las armas _de Horacio Gonzalez (ex director de la Biblioteca Nacional)

Y en la misma línea:

“Guns are loaded by the Devil,” Mam said. And when her brother-in-law became the Nazi mayor, Dätt—who always did just as he damn well pleased—went back to using the distanced Sie word for “you” when addressing him, instead of du.

Una traducción al inglés del alemán Arno Geiger. _Old King is his exile_


----------



## Elcanario

El refrán en origen proviene de una cultura profundamente católica y supersticiosa, de ahí lo de mentar al diablo, fuente de todo mal, incluso de todo lo que pueda salir mal por simple azar. No dejéis que los árboles os impidan ver el bosque, en el fondo el refrán se puede sintetizar con un simple ¡*cuidado*! (con las armas porque son peligrosas).
Hoy en día el uso más común que se hace de él es metafórico, adaptándolo a un contexto, como por ejemplo aquello que dijo la vicepresidenta el otro día —creo que fue ella o cualquier otro político, no tiene importancia— de que "las manifestaciones las carga el diablo". 
Transmite ese mensaje de advertencia y peligro, quién sabe lo que pueda salir de ello, como ya se señaló en anteriores comentarios. Lo que quiero decir con todo esto es que no es estrictamente necesario traducir el matiz cultural de la referencia al demonio, lo que sí que considero necesario es transmitir lo que en el fondo es un simple "be careful" adaptado a cada contexto.
Un saludo


----------



## VaneF

Creo que todos acordamos en que siempre la traducción depende del contexto, siempre hay que tener en cuenta la cultura del idioma de destino, siempre hay sutiles matices que sólo los nativos parecen entender. De allí la maravilla del lenguaje y todos nosotros discutiendo acá, en estos excelentes foros. En la consulta específica que inició este hilo, Splurge indica el sentido que él le está dando a la frase, que es el más tradicional. Y en ese caso en particular, creo que  la versión en inglés debería mantener la idea del mal, de una forma u otra.


----------



## Elcanario

En realidad splurge no presentó ningún contexto, no incluyó el refrán en frase alguna. Tan solo pidió una traducción del refrán y añadió su propia percepción del mismo. Dado que queda claro que no hay una contrapartida apropiada en inglés del refrán, un contexto específico es totalmente necesario.
Un saludo


----------



## Pdstelle

Rodal said:


> YES, for lack of a better term I was thinking of this too, however it's not an idiomatic expression.
> 
> I was thinking of the saying: "an idle hand is the devil's tool" perhaps that could be modified into saying: "an idle gun is the devil's tool". That would be more like it.


Very nice!


----------



## iribela

Elcanario said:


> En realidad splurge no presentó ningún contexto... Dado que queda claro que no hay una contrapartida apropiada en inglés del refrán, un contexto específico es totalmente necesario.
> Un saludo


----------



## splurge

En algunos estados de Estados Unidos, como sabéis, está permitido usar armas, cosa que en España y otros países no. Pues aunque pretendan utilizarse con buenas intenciones y para defenderse, al final puedes utilizarla inconscientemente y matar a alguien que sólo había entrado a tu parcela porque se le coló una pelota, y lo mismo tú esa noche habías dormido mal. Pero como las armas las carga el diablo (y la usan los boludos, como dicen en ARgentina), pues pierdes el control y disparas.

También puede suceder que se use esta expresión simbólicamente, no necesariamente relacionada con las armas, por ejemplo, si alguien que tiene muy malas intenciones es formado para ser un gran orador y termina de presidente de un país y puede mover masas, pues ya se sabe, puede llegar a ocasionar una guerra o comer el coco de tal manera a la gente que enfrente unos contra otros. Las armas, en ese caso, las armas de "enseñanza", las carga el diablo. 

Saludos.


----------

